
Covid-19 leaked slides: Prepare for 10x flu hospitalizations - tomcam
https://www.businessinsider.com/presentation-us-hospitals-preparing-for-millions-of-hospitalizations-2020-3
======
masonic
I don't know why the submitter editorialized the title, but "10x _flu_
hospitalizations" is bogus.

~~~
tomcam
OP here. Badly phrased? The report clearly says expect 10x the number of
hospitalizations you'd get from the flu... or am I missing something?

------
kerng
Without a timeframe this data is meaningless. 1 month, 6 months, 1 year, 5
years, 10 years??

The media is not very helpful here. I assume its meant seasonal, 2020 - but
that's just a guess.

------
wyclif
This site has an obnoxious "It looks like you're using an ad blocker, disable
it now to read" popup. Nope, I'm not gonna do that. Hard pass.

